# Hitler in WWI



## hellothere (Jul 21, 2006)

Did you Know that Hitler's (he was a corporal at the time) Dugout was hit by a shell in the somme? It would of been extreamly lucky for the world if the shell was a larger caliber or the dugout roof was smaller. Note; he escaped with only splinters of metal in his face. Ouch!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 21, 2006)

Think the guy was wounded a couple of times including being gassed at least once. Gotta believe some dark spirit was looking out for him


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 21, 2006)

He received the Iron Cross, Second Class in December 1914 and the Iron Cross, First Class in August 1918, an honour rarely given to a Gefreiter (equivalent to Private in German in WW1).

Also in 1917 he received a wound badge.

In 1918 he was temporarily blinded by a poison gas attack.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 21, 2006)

Something awful in his destiny drove him on.....


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 21, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Something awful in his destiny drove him on.....




I have a book on just Hitler's aliments and medical problems. Its a thick book, but interesting read.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 22, 2006)

Did the Allies demand Hitler's doctors give up the medical information or were they quite eager to tell about the problems of their late dictator?


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 22, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Did the Allies demand Hitler's doctors give up the medical information or were they quite eager to tell about the problems of their late dictator?




From what I have read (I do not claim to know 100%) they gave up the information willingly.


----------



## hellothere (Jul 22, 2006)

Also on the topic of hitler being wounded, a bomb plot in '44 blew his trousers of and half of his moustach


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 22, 2006)

Stauffenberg and the bomb plot


----------



## Pisis (Jul 22, 2006)

They attempted an assasination on him numerous times, unfortunately never succeed.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, all they did was make him more paranoid


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> They attempted an assasination on him numerous times, unfortunately never succeed.




Yeah, you know how those guys responsible were punished? they were hung by piano wire, I think they gave a gun to Rommel to shoot himself with but the others were hung


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

It wasn't a gun, it was poison


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, he poisioned himself before they could catch him.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 23, 2006)

nah, he was told take the poison and be buried with full military honours and they would leave his family alone or go on trial and have every indignity that the others had and have his family "taken care of"


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2006)

MM has got the story correct. Several attempts were made on Hitler's lift in World War II. One other was planting a bomb in his personal Ju-52, but the bomb froze at altitude and didn't go off. 

In World War I, a British private had ready aim of Hitler but allowed the injured corporal to escape. The said private was awarded the VC later in the war, and was the focal point of a famous painting. This painting Hitler had in his mountain retreat, the Eagles Nest. I posted a story about it in the World War I forum.


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 24, 2006)

Interestingly both Hitler and Mussolini were decorated WW1 veterans. Hitler was considered 'lucky' by his_ kamaraden._ Both men were brave, resourceful soldiers.


----------



## R988 (Jul 25, 2006)

In a way though we need people like Hitler to come along to allow us some perspective, we probably wouldn't be where we are today without him, the world would probably look quite different as well.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

No we dont need people like hitler, Ill admit his come to be was a direct result of our ignorance, but the world would have been better off if the bomb under the oak table actually killed him


----------



## Twitch (Jul 28, 2006)

Even if Adolph Hitler would have been killed there would have been another person that would have been "hitleresque." If you believe in fate to any part or that some things are pre-destined to a degree it would have been a differnt guy with a different name with generally the same results.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 28, 2006)

But imagine the horror if he had good military ability or left his generals to do the planning instaed of interfering.

I haven't read this, and though there are slight cause and effect problems with time travel stories, it looks interesting:

Making History by Stephen Fry

Amazon.com: Making History: Books: Stephen Fry



> The protagonist, Michael Young, is a trendy, somewhat vapid graduate student at Cambridge who is just finishing his dissertation on the early years of Hitler. Fry alternates chapters describing Michael's actions with sections of his dissertation, allowing a glimpse into the environment that spawned the rise of the Fuhrer. Upon Michael's meeting with physics professor Leo Zuckermann, the nefarious plot thickens. What if Hitler had never been born? What would a world without the Holocaust be like? The two men send male-sterility pills back in time to the water supply used by Hitler's parents.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 29, 2006)

In World War I, a British private had ready aim of Hitler but allowed the injured corporal to escape. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
"It's a pity that he didn't kill the wretched thing when he had the chance."

"Pity? It was pity that stayed his hand."


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 29, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Even if Adolph Hitler would have been killed there would have been another person that would have been "hitleresque." If you believe in fate to any part or that some things are pre-destined to a degree it would have been a differnt guy with a different name with generally the same results.



Absolutely not, why? because there are many people out there right now just like Adolf Hitler, but none of them have really been able to accomplish the things he did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

Hussars if the plot to kill Hitler had succeeded, it is pretty much a proven fact that Himmler (who ran the SS) would have more than likely stepped up and taken control.

There is evidence that he was going to attempt a coup at some point anyhow. He did not agree with the way Hitler was running the war and also wanted to quicken the holocaust.

Himmer would have been much worse than Hitler.

Oh and by the way there 27 known plots to kill Hitler by German civilians or military commanders.

On the discussion of Rommel. I have been to his grave site many times. It is in Ulm and is very beautiful. I have also spoken to his son many times, ate dinner with him and recieved a tour of Rommels house by his son. I wish I could find my pics but I can not. I used to go there for the annivesary of his death. 

Anyhow during the ceremony, 2 soldiers of the famed Afrika Korps stand there gaurding his grave in full uniform of the Afrika Korps (minus the swastika). His son normally gives a speach, and the cermony is attended by German soldiers, US soldiers (normally from the 1st Infantry Division, but since they are pulling out I dont know who will do it from now on), French soldiers and British Soldiers. Each country laying a wreath on his grave, with an Army band playing music. It really is a nice ceremony and sort of shows you how the man was respected by all even the allies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the site that he took the poison and killed himself.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 31, 2006)

There was a Twilight Zone episode where they went back in time to kill Hitler as a baby. So Hitler's nanny buys a gypsy's baby and pawns it off to his father who realizes it's a different kid but the mother is so wacked out she doesn't. So it ended up that the time travelers actually made fate play out the way it did.

As many persona in history have seemed to show, environment weighs heavily on molding personalities, ideal, prejudices and fears.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 1, 2006)

So, the real Hitler was a Gypsy?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 1, 2006)

No he was a Jew!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

I couldn't stop laughing the first time I heard that. There's another one where he was homosexual.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 1, 2006)

No he was a Jew!
------------------



I had heard that, I was just mixed up about the plot of the show and the travelers changed fate.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 1, 2006)

According to his doctors Hitler had a very 'british' sense of humour. After the mid-war assassination attempt, one of his doctor's asked him what his first thoughts were after the blast. He replied that he was annoyed as the bomb had ruined his only really good pair of pants and that his bum (his words) had, for a time, been shaped like a mutant potato!

I'll find the reference If I haven't sold the book!

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2006)

No need to search for it, Kiwi. I've heard that quite a few times in a lot of places. I still find one of the best descriptions of Hitler comes from Heinz Guderian in his book _Panzer Leader_. 

There's a picture of Hitler shaking Mussolinis hand after the blast, and his trousers are tattered.


----------



## mahross (Aug 11, 2006)

There is a very good book about Hitler's service in the Great War published last year by Frank Cass. It is called _Corporal Hitler and the Great War 1914-1918: The List Regiment _

Here is a synopsis of its content.

Adolf Hitler enlisted in the Bavarian Army in august 1914 as a war volunteer. Fanatically devoted to the German cause, between 1914 and 1918 Hitler served with distinction and sometimes reckless bravery, winning both classes of Iron Cross. Using memoirs, military records, regimental, divisional and official war histories as well as (wherever possible) Hitler's own words, this book seeks to reconstruct a period in his life that has been neglected in the literature. It is also the story of a German regiment (16th Bavarian Reserve Infantry, or List Regiment), which fought in all the main battles on the Western Front. As a frontline soldier Hitler began his 'study' of the black art of propaganda; and, as he himself maintained, the List Regiment provided him with his 'university of life'. This is not only an account of the fighting, however. Some of the most profound influences on Hitler occurred on home leave or as a result of official wartime propaganda, which he devoured uncritically. His conversion from passive pathological anti-Semitism began while invalided in Germany in 1916-17. The language of anti-Bolshevik 'Jewish virus' propaganda became Hitler's language, confirmed, as he saw it, by the 'infected' recruits to the List Regiment in 1918. Hitler is here presented less as the product of high-cultural forces than as an avid reader and gullible consumer of state propaganda, which fed his prejudices. He was a 'good soldier' but also a 'true believer' in fact and practice. It is no exaggeration to say that every military decision made by Hitler between 1939 and 1945 was in some way influenced or coloured by his experiences with the List Regiment between 1914 and 1918. 

Ross


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Adolf Hitler was not a Jew.

The doctor that was treating his mothers cancer was Jewish, the professor in Wien who told him his paintings were amateur crap was Jewish, but Hitler was not Jewish.

His grandmother possibly became pregnant by a Jewish man when she working as a servent for a Jewish Household. She never took on the Jewish faith and neither did anyone in his family.

Hitler was raised as a Roman Catholic by his parents. Later in school he took to Darwinism and rejected the Church and Catholicism.

The whole rumors of Hitler being Jewish or part Jewish is from US and Russian propaganda during the war that was dropped in the form of leaflets from aircraft.

Today modern research has proven all together that Hitler did not even have any Jewish relatives.


----------



## ma056769 (Nov 3, 2006)

I remember when no one knew if he was dead or in Brazil.


----------

